# McCormick and Co, more info please



## djb1452 (May 30, 2021)

Found this in the river a few days ago, was hoping someone could shed more light on its history for me.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 30, 2021)

Nice find!  I've seen these around before but not sure what they contained.  McCormick is a food company that still exists today, their name is common to see on spice and extract bottles.  I think yours is thought to be a poison bottle by some people due to the shape and colour but I don't know if anyone knows for sure what it contained.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 12, 2021)

Hope this helps.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 





						History of McCormick & Company, Incorporated – FundingUniverse
					

Read about the history of McCormick & Company, Incorporated. Explore the company's history, profile, and timeline. Find the key facts you're looking for!



					www.fundinguniverse.com


----------



## Mjbottle (Jun 14, 2021)

I think it might be a poison for bees, it looks like there is a bee or wasp embossed on the front


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 14, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> I think it might be a poison for bees, it looks like there is a bee or wasp embossed on the front



That's the McCormick Bee Brand logo, nothing to do with the contents


----------



## Toma777 (Jun 14, 2021)

"This is a vintage McCormick & CO cobalt blue triangular shaped bottle. The bottle has in raised letters "McCormick & CO Balto. Patented July 8th 1902". The bottle features a Bee from the "BEE BRAND" of McCormick. The bottle contained Laudanum, in an alcohol suspension. Laudanum was used for many ailments. Laudanum is a very addictive and dangerous drug, thus the odd shaped, blue bottle with raised lettering acted as a warning of what was inside. Most of the bottles manufactured during this time period which contained dangerous substances, or poison, were often made of blue glass.

McCormick manufactured 2 versions of this bottle - the earlier version is a cork top (1890s - 1910) and the later version was a screw top (1910 - 1920s) This bottle is the cork top version, but there is no cork. The bottle measures 2 7/8" high and each of the 3 sides measures 1 1/2" wide."









						Vintage Mccormick Bee Brand Cobalt Blue Triangular Bottle for - Etsy
					

This Collectible Glass item by TimePortal has 19 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on Aug 2, 2015




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Lawrence White (Jun 14, 2021)

I have a Gold Medal Flavoring Extract embossed label 5.5 inches tall 1.5 across with a head at the top maybe Indian or women can't find it listed.  Any ideas. Thanks


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2021)

Lawrence White said:


> I have a Gold Medal Flavoring Extract embossed label 5.5 inches tall 1.5 across with a head at the top maybe Indian or women can't find it listed.  Any ideas. Thanks


You have to post a picture if you can. I have seen Gold Medal flavoring extract before but not with a woman or native American embossed. I would love to see it. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						RICHMOND,VA GOLD MEDAL VANILLA EXTRACT LABELED HAND BLOWN BOTTLE WITH BOX 1906  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RICHMOND,VA GOLD MEDAL VANILLA EXTRACT LABELED HAND BLOWN BOTTLE WITH BOX 1906 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Lawrence White (Jun 15, 2021)

I have a Gold Medal Flavoring Extract embossed label 5.5 inches tall 1.5 across with a head at the top maybe Indian or women can't find it listed. Any ideas. Thanks


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 15, 2021)

Looks like a woman. Never seen that extract before. Must be one of the earlier bottles.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

